# Shore power



## Gerry Averett (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a 2012 American Coach that shore power quick working. Is there a fuse or breaker I don't know about?

Thanks for any help

Gerry


----------



## C Nash (Jul 21, 2013)

Will it work off generator?  If so you may have a transfer switch not working.  You should have a main breaker located in your electrical pane.  My HR also has a switch located on the transfer box.  Have you checked the shore power for correct volts?


----------



## Gerry Averett (Jul 21, 2013)

C Nash;84112 said:
			
		

> Will it work off generator?  If so you may have a transfer switch not working.  You should have a main breaker located in your electrical pane.  My HR also has a switch located on the transfer box.  Have you checked the shore power for correct volts?



The generator works unit correctly   Check all breakers I can find. 

Thanks for help


----------



## LEN (Jul 21, 2013)

When you go to the shore power you should get a good clunk sound as you flip the breaker on the plugin panel on from the transfer switch.  The transfer switch should be in the bay with the power cord.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Jul 21, 2013)

I suspect you have a EMS system.  What is it telling you about the power form the pole?


----------



## Gerry Averett (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for y'all's help. My cord in on real from side of unit. I don't know how to get where it plugs in unit
I had power when I left home from shore I will retry tonight and see if different park makes difference.  I did Check power at pole and if had power at plug with out unit plugged in

Thanks again


----------



## C Nash (Jul 21, 2013)

If you was just checking with volt meter at pole it may show voltage.  I ran into that at a CG in Ms.  Show 120 when not pluged but plug up the 50 amp and voltage dropped to zero.  You may find you have no problem at the next CG.  Let us know


----------



## vanole (Jul 22, 2013)

Nash,

You are so right...  That why I was going down the EMS line of logic.  His EMS may have been working as advertised and was experiencing an issue with the pole power and would not allow juice into the unit.


----------

